# What do I need to know for BP nib/tip?



## RegisG (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm looking at making a kitless  BP pen (not fountain pen).  I've searched and searched and there is a lot of information on making the body parts but, I can only find fountain pen section/nib info and nothing for BP or roller tips.  I'm not even sure if these are correctly called tips or nibs.   
Is there anything I need to know as far as internal tip dimensions? Does it just need room for whatever refill I'm going to use?  
Initially just going to make one with screw cap and no twist or click mechanism.   But, if I do make those kind, is there anything special about the tips internally?

I guess this is a long way of asking how to make a tip for BP pen!!!

Thanks,
Regis


----------



## KenV (Mar 16, 2017)

Regis

Ball point nibs and internal specs can be found with the articles on using bullets in shell casing pens.  Two specs for drilling are used.  One for cross style refills and one for parker style refills

Don Wards book also covers the topic well.

The outside shape is a matter of artistic design and materials choice --tempered by skills and capability.


----------



## RegisG (Mar 16, 2017)

KenV said:


> Regis
> 
> Ball point nibs and internal specs can be found with the articles on using bullets in shell casing pens.  Two specs for drilling are used.  One for cross style refills and one for parker style refills
> 
> ...



Thank you KenV.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 16, 2017)

Your ink refill is your home base. It is a fixed dimension....the rest, you build around it. 
A pair of calipers, a collet chuck a huge box of drill bits will be your friends...and taps and dies. Use an existing kit ball point/rollerball pen as a basis for measurements.

Good Luck!


----------



## RegisG (Mar 16, 2017)

Charlie_W said:


> Your ink refill is your home base. It is a fixed dimension....the rest, you build around it.
> A pair of calipers, a collet chuck a huge box of drill bits will be your friends...and taps and dies. Use an existing kit ball point/rollerball pen as a basis for measurements.
> 
> Good Luck!



Thank you Charlie_W.  I do have a metal lathe also and lots of drill bits....
The kits I currently have are twist, so that mechanism holds the refill and the inside of tip doesn't matter as long as tip will protrude.   But, your point is well taken and that perhaps is what I should do first, make one for twist mechanism.
Regis


----------



## mredburn (Mar 16, 2017)

Assemble the tranny and its connector if you are using that to make your pen.  (parker style refill) Put the refill in the tranny and extend it aall the way out. Measure from the base of the threaded connector to the tip where you want the Nose cone to end.
The nosecone will not only need to be drilled for the refill, but also for a place to set the spring.  I use a #37 or#38 drill bit for the tip, a D drill bit for the refill, although a 1/4 will work. and a #19 (11/32 will work also) for the spring.  You will need to measure the diameter of your spring to determine which drill size works best.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 16, 2017)

Kurt Hertzog has written several articles which might be a good read to give you background -- an index is at LINK 

Here's "making a stick pen" ... LINK

And here is "swap out the standard nib and cap" ... LINK (I think this one covers exactly what you are hoping to do)


----------



## RegisG (Mar 16, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Kurt Hertzog has written several articles which might be a good read to give you background -- an index is at LINK
> 
> Here's "making a stick pen" ... LINK
> 
> And here is "swap out the standard nib and cap" ... LINK (I think this one covers exactly what you are hoping to do)



GREAT articles!!!

Thank you,
Regis


----------

